# Nervously waiting



## redrach (Jan 29, 2011)

I discovered a few days ago that my two young males are in fact females (3 months at most) and pregnant and due any day now. Each are in separate cages with high protein food and lots of bedding. 

What else can I do? They aren't showing signs of labour yet. 
I'm so nervous and worried.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

A quick suggestion.

Make sure the bedding is not Aspen, or Carefresh. They will both stick to baby rats and possibly damage the thin baby skin. And Aspen will be rough on the skin.
Use paper towls.


----------

